# Best wax for red cars



## Mark E (May 31, 2010)

I have just used poor boys limited edition red wax on my golf and it looks mint, a really deep wet look shine. But of course I want more shine and even more wet look....any recomendations would be great...


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Its the search for the Utopia mate - the best shine on a certain colour, what we all strive for!

Seen very good results with Swissvaz Best of show on red - howver appreciate it comes at a premium!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I like Collinite on red. I use it over SRP on the wife's car. It lasts ages and is cheap too.


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

Mark E said:


> I have just used poor boys limited edition red wax on my golf and it looks mint, a really deep wet look shine. But of course I want more shine and even more wet look....any recomendations would be great...


 Clearkotes Red moose glaze then carnuba moose wax


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

there is no 'best' of anything. a wax is only as good as the prep before it. this is the key to a good finish, not what wax you use. I doubt you'll notice a difference just swaping waxes so spend more time on prep


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think nattys red is just about as wet as it gets for a wax. You could try blackhole under it for a bit extra though.

Another good combination I've found is 3m polishing pad glaze followed with 3m show car paste wax. It's got a slightly more reflective look but still retains a good deal of wetness if that's what you're after. Cheap as chips too!


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

dogma said:


> Clearkotes Red moose glaze then carnuba moose wax


+1 :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

try nattys blue even better than red for a deep wet look, nattys reds a bit sharper and shiner than blue, or even better blue over red works really well!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I tried many, many combinations on Alfa Red and eventually settled on Poorboys Black Hole with Dodo Supernatural over the top. The Supernatural does actually give an extra dimension to the red paintwork, without doubt.


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Poorboys black hole with collinite 915 over the top for me.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> there is no 'best' of anything. a wax is only as good as the prep before it. this is the key to a good finish, not what wax you use. I doubt you'll notice a difference just swaping waxes so spend more time on prep


Totally agree


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> there is no 'best' of anything. a wax is only as good as the prep before it. this is the key to a good finish, not what wax you use. I doubt you'll notice a difference just swaping waxes so spend more time on prep


Agree as well, however i have found that some waxes can darken or deepen red colours Dodo Juice Orange crush is one i would recommend.


----------



## Mark E (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your advice....I can see my next wage packet being spent on a multitude of wax combos. Also thanks to the people with the prep advice, all taken on board....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tuggers said:


> Agree as well, however i have found that some waxes can darken or deepen red colours Dodo Juice Orange crush is one i would recommend.


thats true, but the wax will only adjust the looks slightly. the prep does the most work


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

All in the prep and the polishing etc, I use dodo orange crush on my red VW Polo and it always leaves a gd finish so well worth considering


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Collies 845 Insulator Wax best wax in the world IMHO. Goes on wet and gives a wet finish and loads of protection, only £14 a bottle.

This has even repaced my BOS as my number 1 wax.


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Wolfgang Fuzion over DoDo Lime Prime. Can't be beat on red!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Razeglaze 55 is very nice on red, well Audi Missano Red..

But agree with Colly 845IW, a great wax..


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Collies 845 Insulator Wax best wax in the world IMHO. Goes on wet and gives a wet finish and loads of protection, only £14 a bottle.
> 
> This has even repaced my BOS as my number 1 wax.


845 for me too.:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

On my old Roso red Fiat coupe, I always thought Victoria Concours gave the best finish on a Clearkote Red Moose and yellow wax base. That gave a very deep glossy finish.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

MadMerc said:


> Wolfgang Fuzion over DoDo Lime Prime. Can't be beat on red!!


this is the combo i use on wifes red coupe
another thing i do for summer is

polish with 3m ultrafina
clearkote red moose by rotary on 3m polishing/finish pad
layer of either chemical guys mirror wet/danesse glaze
two layers of wolfgang fuzion estate wax


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i swap and change reg. but _most_ of mine is currently wearing FK with BOS over the top....the FK has given it abit more bling but the comments above about prep are all to correct....


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> On my old Roso red Fiat coupe, I always thought Victoria Concours gave the best finish on a Clearkote Red Moose and yellow wax base. That gave a very deep glossy finish.


cant be beaten with a well polished base - my summer combo on red. winter is polish, ez creme glaze and then 845.


----------

